# Ripped DVD's stuttering



## TieFlies (Jan 13, 2010)

I have finally (yeah, I wish) settled on a home theater system based off a Mac Mini. It is the current base model w/ HDMI port, 2G RAM, 320G HD, and the 2.4GHz dual core Intel processor. I bought it just a few days ago because I had been playing w/ Plex for Mac on my iMac for the last couple months and decided it did exactly what I wanted. So, since buying it I have been ripping my DVD's like crazy. I use Mac The Ripper v2.6, full disc extraction so I can have the menus and extras. I do the ripping on my iMac, save it on a USB2 external HD, then transfer the day's work wirelessly, while I sleep, to an external HD attached via FireWire to my Mac Mini HTPC in the living room. I have done this with almost all of our kids movies, and a handful of our other movies. The full disc extraction results in .VOB files, and they have so far played flawlessly in Plex, but today I noticed that there is some stuttering at times in the image. The other thing I have noticed is that the animated films have horizontal bars that briefly flash on screen during rapid animated movements, resulting in noticeable jaggies. This is something we've never seen with the actual DVD playing. Has anybody had this problem? Any solutions?

Mark


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't have any experience with Mac's. However you should check the settings for frame rate etc (if it has it) and check what format it is being ripped as. 
Here in Australia it is illegal to copy or rip your DVD's although I am sure it happens regularly.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

In a full sized PC, a vid card with hardware decoding would take care of that. The stuttering is likely due to your CPU bogging down. See what percent of your CPU cycles are being used during playback (on Win it's the task manager, not sure on Mac).

Those horizontal bars are interlacing. Look for a setting that enables de-interlacing.


----------



## TieFlies (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info, guys. I'll see what I can do with your suggestions.
Mark


----------

